# Herd Dicrectory for ADGA



## wasdens (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi again!
I am trying to find a directory of all the herd names registered with the ADGA, so that I can choose one that is not already assigned. I am also trying to figure out what herd is assigned my does' tattoo (SLF8). A link or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

If you go to ADGA genetics you could do a goat search with the herd names you want to see if someone else has it. https://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx
I don't believe there's any lists of who has what tattoo you might find some breed groups on Facebook and see if someone knows who it belongs to.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> If you go to ADGA genetics you could do a goat search with the herd names you want to see if someone else has it. https://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx
> I don't believe there's any lists of who has what tattoo you might find some breed groups on Facebook and see if someone knows who it belongs to.


This is what I did as well. Had a list of herd names, some were taken, moved on to the next.

ADGA wont tell you who has the tattoo. They will have you just make a new one.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> If you go to ADGA genetics you could do a goat search with the herd names you want to see if someone else has it. https://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx
> I don't believe there's any lists of who has what tattoo you might find some breed groups on Facebook and see if someone knows who it belongs to.


This is what I did as well. Had a list of herd names, some were taken, moved on to the next.

ADGA wont tell you who has the tattoo. They will have you just make a new one.


----------

